# Me again with my latest country fashion pics. Opinions on how I'm doing..



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

So. I have only made it to Old Navy so far... I did not see any Ts that were fitted or more athletic cut but I bought a few Ts that were 1-2 sizes under what I normally wear. They seem to run big there though. 

The jeans are from ON, boot cut, Not a perfect end all jean but I liked them enough to buy them. Feel better yet tighter than the others I posted. 

The T is baby blue, no print but I did buy a couple with minor print on the front. For me, it just breaks up some of my nippliness I guess. I will admit that I will need to get/stay in even better shape to wear Ts like this. I cannot see myself going ANY tighter but will admit I think the pics make all that stuff look looser than it really is. Nothing is washed yet. No telling what will happen there. 

I bought some grays and some blues. I hate red, I am told royal blue shades look best on me due to my blue eyes. ON did not have a huge selection and I was getting tired of being there. Baby steps....

Suggestions on other shirts? I cannot go everywhere in T and have a date next week. Not sure if a T will cut it..


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

How does the T shirt look tucked into your jeans? Can you try on jeans that are maybe a size or two smaller and see how they look? Are you wearing a belt?


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you saying the jeans still look too big? I sort of get that doing pics like this. Hard for me to see in the mirror. Hel, the other ones I bought WERE tight but I lost 15lbs....

I could tuck the shirt but not really flattering on me IMO. I still have about 10lbs extra focused around my waist and back... Work in progress. 

I was wondering about washing the jeans to see if they tighten up? I know I really wanted 1" small on the waist but a 33x34 is a very hard dim to find.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure, but if you are indeed the same person I commented about on a similar post of yours, then for the love, do NOT go tighter than those jeans. Unless that is your style than more power to you, but if I remember right it isn't. Any tighter would be unattractive on any guy, in my opinion.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Adeline they look as if they are falling down. Do you think a belt would help sharpen the look?


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

Catherine602 said:


> Adeline they look as if they are falling down. Do you think a belt would help sharpen the look?


hmmm, to me they don't. They seem to fit him, even in the butt. But I personally do like belts! They pull the look together. Definitely can sharpen the look, even with just a tshirt and jeans, I agree.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is the fit I thought of. Just a little less folds but not too tight. What you are wearing looks fine but it depends on the look that you are going for. It wouldn't hurt to try a smaller pair. You don't have to buy it if it does not present the look you want. Washing them in hot water and drying on high will make them smaller.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

button down shirts always look great for when you want to look more cleaned up for a date, especially since you like "country style." Plaid or solid color, and slightly fitted. Here's some examples:

REI Sahara Tech Long-Sleeve Shirt - Men's Tall - Free Shipping at REI.com

Kuhl Infinite Shirt - Men's at REI.com

Arc'teryx Peakline Shirt - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Things to note for me, in the summer I get hot and sweat easily. Cool wearing yet something that does not show sweat like a HUGE wet spot. I find that darker colors or white work best for me but I bought....baby blue...lol

Adeline, I got crp for rolling sleeves up past the elbow!! I am trying to figure out a cool wearing short sleeve or similar shirt that is a little dressier than a T. I guess I will have to explore the button down short sleeves but never found many that look right for me IMO. 

Catherine, IMO, those jeans pictured are just horrid! Almost look tapered. I see a lot of city boys trying that look. Country folks would never fly that look at "nice" IMO.

OH, a, AM wearing a belt! Never go without one. I need to add another hole though to see if that helps. They do seem to ride down just a little. Yes, I know, new belt time...


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

start wearing a white undershirt under clothes. I see so many men do this. Not like a straight up regular white shirt, but those things you can buy from like Hanes where they are thin and very fitted. That will help with the sweat issue, you need to thinly layer. You'll get used to it. How old are you? I can't believe you'd get crap for rolling up a sleeve. I know tons of guys in a tough guy job in their 30s and they all wear something similar to that. When it's a rugged type long sleeve it looks great rolled up. You can always get short sleeve. That last example that I gave has awesome colors, in my opinion. Grays and blues. No sweat.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry Bob, I just can't get the nuances of mens clothes. I don't see the difference in the jeans except for the fit. :scratchhead: I don't buy any clothes for my husband because I can't anticipate what he would like.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Adeline, I fashioned one in here I have with the sleeves rolled past the elbow and got booed. Granted, I probably don't roll them "right" but I sure feel more mobile with them rolled past the sleeve. 

I will go shopping for some type of button up short sleeves I guess. I know I will need new long sleeves too. Half the ones I have were always too big. Now realizing that. I look 20lbs heavier with big clothes...

You think I should take those jeans back? I was wondering if they would shrink a bit after washing?


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

Depends, do you want them smaller? I think they look fine, great color too. You want to be able to move properly.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Old Navy does a lot of nice short-sleeve collared shirts, 'The Classic Shirt' they're called, they come in slim-fit and a lot of different colours and designs. I have three of them for work and play.

Like you, I get hot and sweat in the summer, so I always have a t-shirt on. You might not like this under your collared shirt, but if you want to try it, ON also sells dark grey Fruit of the Loom undershirts which are of nice cotton material and conceal sweat pretty darn well. It also means, unlike me, you won't end up trashing beloved dark t-shirts as impromptu undershirts and sweating in them.

Bluenotes is also worth a look, I like their t-shirts though a lot of them have a V-neck, which I hate.

Don't waste your money on white or light coloured t-shirts. Maybe I have corrosive pits, but it only takes a few sweaty days in them before they start to turn yellow there and bleaching won't save the day. Grey lasts longer, darker grey is even better.

If you have a Jean Machine near you, go check them out too. My favourite casual long-sleeved shirt would look perfect for some country fun, they had a lot of good designs that would suit that sort of style. Don't buy their jeans, though, I really liked my pair of Mavi's from there but the crotch wore out pretty quickly.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I think you should wear whatever it is that feels comfotable to YOU and looks good to YOU.

Who cares what other people think, you don't live for them, you live for yourself.

If someone won't date you or like you for your clothes, guess what, you just filtered someone that you DO NOT want a part of.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

I like the outfit! 

Nice go with the blue!


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

I think the jeans and boots look good. Shirt-wise I think something plaid with a 3/4 sleeve roll (don't roll it up past your elbows) would do the trick.

Also, since it's summer a nice linen Tommy Bahama style shirt would look cool. Unless you are the type of person who can wear loud prints I'd stick to solids though. White, off-white, navy, lime green, corral, and orange are good summer colors. Yellow tends to make most skin types look a bit sallow (mine included) so I stay away from it.

Cool Summer Date Shirt


----------

